# Does the true hourglass female body shape exist?



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, Everybody,

I always wondered why my ideal female shape, an hourglass figure, seemed so rare. 

Now, according to Wikipedia's entry on "Female Body Shape," the hourglass, as I and probably most guys who look at Dimensions, doesn't exist.

The story discusses the:
Apple: a triangle facing downward; big on top. Meaning: Big breasts, skinny butt and thighs.

Pear: Triangle upward; big belly and butt.

Hourglass: Triangles opposing, facing in. Now, here's the part that's controversial for me. The story continues with, "This body type enlarges the arms, chest, hips and rear before other parts, including waist and upper abdomen." Which is to say, yes, big butt, thights and arms, but not big breasts. At least, that's how I interpret this sentence.

Maybe they're right. The only lady I've ever seen in life or pic who was very big all over, but had a relatively small waist, and so was the perfect icon of hourglass-dom, was Happy.

I saw photos of this ideal, "super-hourglass," if you will, one day over 10 years ago in the supermarket checkout counter in a _National Enquirer_-like tabloid. The beautiful lady was named Happy. The head (title) for the story was something like Eight-Foot-Round Lady Saves Life of 600-Lb Woman," in case anyone remembers.

If I can figure out how to upload the photos, I'll send 'em. Too bad she never modelled. A loss to humanity.

Ladies reading this out there in the ether, if you are blessed with a Happy-like figure, please lemme know!

Sincerely,
wagnerstrauss 

View attachment Happy.jpg


----------



## likesmbig (Nov 1, 2009)

she looks like a hourglass!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 1, 2009)

chest = boobage area


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 1, 2009)

I must admit that explanation was a little confusing, I always thought i was an hourglass due to this explanation.

- Your bust and hip measurements are the same and you tend to have a 
small waist.
- Your weight is generally evenly distributed.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I have an hour glass figure, and when I was younger and weighed less, it was more pronounced. 

My co worker who made a dress for me and took my measurements told me I had a figure like Barbie - big boobs, big hips and a small waist.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Tooz (Nov 1, 2009)

I am an hourglass with a relatively large stomach tacked on.


THAT'S NOT ACTUALLY AN OXYMORON.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 1, 2009)

Im pretty sure I would be discribles as an hourglass -


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, I know she looks too good to be true, but, no, these shots pre-date Photoshop. I know 'cause I scanned the pages myself. And you will agree with me when I find my other scanned shots of her and upload them.

She really, really does or did look like this.

Any pixels that you believe are missing are do to repeatedly turning it into smaller jpegs.

Regards,
wagnerstrauss



BothGunsBlazing said:


>


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 1, 2009)

Some women with an hourglass figure have more pronounced booty chest and thighs than others. But i dont think there is such a thing as a perfect hourglass figure. Women come in all shapes and sizes and have more assetts than others.


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 1, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



Is that what duke houser is up to now?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 1, 2009)

Everyone has their own threshold of what's perfect, and what can be interpreted as an hourglass.

My definition is similar to that of tinkerbell, but that's the "Perfect" for me. People like Sofia Rose and Dawn P come to mind along with many thinner counterparts. They both have big bellies too, but their waists are both a lot smaller than their hips, butts and bust.

As for those that have those parts not dramatically more pronounced than the others? It's a case by case thing. Some I would still describe that way if need be, some not, and some I might blend several (Like a pearglass lol). But right now I don't want to get all crazy with it.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, Wolf,

I agree, her ass-sets (or "sits") can never be too wide and deep.

wagnerstrauss



wolfpersona said:


> Some women with an hourglass figure have more pronounced booty chest and thighs than others. But i dont think there is such a thing as a perfect hourglass figure. Women come in all shapes and sizes and have more assetts than others.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, Wolf,

I agree, her ass-sets (or "sits") can never be too wide and deep.

wagnerstrauss



wolfpersona said:


> Some women with an hourglass figure have more pronounced booty chest and thighs than others. But i dont think there is such a thing as a perfect hourglass figure. Women come in all shapes and sizes and have more assetts than others.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 2, 2009)

A pearglass? Can't quite visualize it, but it sounds tempting. Might you have any images of that body shape to share with us?



Jon Blaze said:


> Everyone has their own threshold of what's perfect, and what can be interpreted as an hourglass.
> 
> My definition is similar to that of tinkerbell, but that's the "Perfect" for me. People like Sofia Rose and Dawn P come to mind along with many thinner counterparts. They both have big bellies too, but their waists are both a lot smaller than their hips, butts and bust.
> 
> As for those that have those parts not dramatically more pronounced than the others? It's a case by case thing. Some I would still describe that way if need be, some not, and some I might blend several (Like a pearglass lol). But right now I don't want to get all crazy with it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 2, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> A pearglass? Can't quite visualize it, but it sounds tempting. Might you have any images of that body shape to share with us?



Ummm... lol

Basically it's a someone that's a pear, but their bottom heaviness is not drastically bigger than their top heaviness. Like an uneven hourglass.

Here's an example:

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-3371272-big-girl.php
JJ. See? Everything is equal, but the hips, chest, and butt are still bigger than waist.

Then after she gained:
http://www.juicyjacqulyn.com/samples/7.jpg

So you get a little of both.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Nov 2, 2009)

I certainly don't think my body type is rare. Hourglass is definitely how I'd classify my build/proportions. I do admit though that pear shapes seem to be far more common and desired.


----------



## Neen (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes. My body is a 'true' hourglass. 42 chest, 30 waist 44 hips
TOOZ can back me up.


----------



## Cors (Nov 2, 2009)

To me, having an hourglass figure is not just about measurements but about how you look from the front and the shape of your silhouette. Broad shoulders, medium ribcage with medium/large breasts, defined waist (hanging tummy is fine as long as it doesn't affect the silhouette) and medium hips. 

I also think that one has to be of a minimum size, or really have extreme BWH measurements if you are thin. I measure 33-23-32 and I do not look like an hourglass at all. I look like a rectangle with boobs stuck on in straight-on shots and you can only see the (limited) curves from the side. 

To illustrate this, runway models tend to measure 34-24-34. Most people consider that boyish instead of hourglass, even with curvier models like Gisele. Dita von Teese, however, may be considered hourglass in her corset and her measurements are approximately 34-16-33.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 3, 2009)

When I was in my 20s I had a largish hourglass figure,but as I have gained 180 pounds in the last decade its gone all pear shaped...past caring now...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummmmm Ive been told I have an hourglassish shape......there is a noticeable difference between my boobs and hips where there is a dipped in waist inbetween.......



Id say this pic kinda shows that......

View attachment DSC02186.JPG


Ive also been told im a 'cello' or 'figure of 8' I think I need a slightly wider load on the bottom half to make it slightly more pronounced!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 3, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmmm Ive been told I have an hourglassish shape......there is a noticeable difference between my boobs and hips where there is a dipped in waist inbetween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V. cute Missy_blue_eyes! and yes, you definitely have an hourglass shape!

@OP - I don't know why you're confused chap, I've seen a lot of hourglass shaped girls around, and two of my LTR were with girls who had hourglass figures.... So definitely exists!

Next... Atlantis! Is it in the Bahamas?? Pay me to go and investigate!


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, Cors,

Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.

Regards,
wagnerstrauss







Cors said:


> To me, having an hourglass figure is not just about measurements but about how you look from the front and the shape of your silhouette. Broad shoulders, medium ribcage with medium/large breasts, defined waist (hanging tummy is fine as long as it doesn't affect the silhouette) and medium hips.
> 
> I also think that one has to be of a minimum size, or really have extreme BWH measurements if you are thin. I measure 33-23-32 and I do not look like an hourglass at all. I look like a rectangle with boobs stuck on in straight-on shots and you can only see the (limited) curves from the side.
> 
> To illustrate this, runway models tend to measure 34-24-34. Most people consider that boyish instead of hourglass, even with curvier models like Gisele. Dita von Teese, however, may be considered hourglass in her corset and her measurements are approximately 34-16-33.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 3, 2009)

You are great-looking!

wagnersetrauss



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmmm Ive been told I have an hourglassish shape......there is a noticeable difference between my boobs and hips where there is a dipped in waist inbetween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imp (Nov 3, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



Most certainly relevant, as including examples outside of the target population provides contrast on key features of the definition of hourglass. The point is that measurements don't communicate the definition of a true hourglass, and the point is made well in words and in photo documentation.

Regarding the original question, I think it was answered with the observation of boobs=chest. I'm dating an hourglass currently, so I can tell you they certainly exist.


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 3, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



Ummm, that was really quite rude.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 3, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry, it seems you misphrased your original post. It looks like you wanted to say "I like hourglass-shaped SSBBWs and would like to see pictures of them - please post if you fit the description!" instead of "I don't think I've seen this shape very often, let's have a discussion about its definition and rarity". The thing is though, when you misrepresent your intentions, you can't very well go getting snippy at people for responding to what you actually said instead of what you were thinking. Cors was trying to contribute to the discussion of the shape, not to titillate you with the pictures.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2009)

Teleute said:


> titillate you with the pictures


THERE IS MORE TO THE INTERNET THAN THIS (not much more wikipedia but whatever.)


----------



## Paquito (Nov 3, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



Hi, wagnerstrauss,

Thanks for "commenting," but this site is for all shapes and sizes, and just because the totally relevant pictures did not contribute to your errection, does not mean that the post should be dismissed. 

Regards,
free2beme04


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 4, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



Hey you ain't speaking for me Captain.  The bbws got it hard enough man. Some of us like both (Whether sexual, aesthetic, or for a comment lol)... Or all three in my case, and you did bring a general argument.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 4, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Hi, wagnerstrauss,
> 
> Thanks for "commenting," but this site is for all shapes and sizes, and just because the totally relevant pictures *did not contribute to your errection*, does not mean that the post should be dismissed.
> 
> ...



Alas, poor boner... (exit stage left pursued by an anteater)


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2009)

If the thread title had just simply been "Does the true *fat *hourglass female body shape exist?", we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 4, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmmm Ive been told I have an hourglassish shape......there is a noticeable difference between my boobs and hips where there is a dipped in waist inbetween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say I am a less defined hourglass than Nomi, but without the legs to back it up.


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is totally killing my boner. That's the only thing that matters in the world.


----------



## Tad (Nov 4, 2009)

Some thread titles just make me go :doh: when I read them, and I stay out of the thread. But then I saw Jez posting in here, and I thought maybe I had mis-judged, and came in to read it. 

I'm impressed that there were some useful posts in here. But Jez, I owe you anti-rep for tempting me in here. (but since I couldn't do that, I repped your wife instead for her awesome dose of reality)

And to the original poster: good lord man, by all appearances you are taking a general concept and trying to turn it into some defined thing that you can analyze to death, like asking why there are not many 'nice days' in London or something like that. Plus treating women like mannequins, plus being dismissive of people who were trying to make a useful contribution to the topic. I would suggest that it is time to back up, think things through, and figure out how to actually interact with people on the forums.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 5, 2009)

i think you pretty much have to keep in mind that its kinda hard to tell exactly what shape a fat woman has until she takes her undies off. the penchant people have for spanx, underwired minimizer bras etc... can throw things of considerably. i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass. 

View attachment xmaseve008.JPG


View attachment xmaseve002.JPG


View attachment SV400036-3.JPG


----------



## bdog (Nov 5, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass.



Lovely pictures.  

Maybe from the back you look like a pear... but from the front you definitely look pretty hourglassy to me.


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 5, 2009)

As some of the responders to this board know Peggy Williams had an hourglass figure. If I could figure out how to post pictures I could post some of her. 

With pride she told of how a NAAFA member remarked that when Peggy was coming around a corner he could tell it was her a fraction of a second before he saw her face.

Peggy was justifiably proud of her mind, her personality, and her body.

And her wonderful daugher.


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 5, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass.



WOW!
You are an amazing woman of Elegance, Beauty, Size and Presence!

(After seeing your pictures, I am going to be that much happier for the rest of the day!)


----------



## Tooz (Nov 5, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Cors,
> 
> Thanks for "weighing in," but these pics are of skinny women, not SSBBWs, so they're not relevant. I doubt that guys on this site wanna see images of runway models with 33-23-32 stick figures.
> 
> ...



The best part is that you end this with "regards"

people make me lol and then rofl

p.s. I wanna see pics of dita. I'D HIT THAT, YOU DON'T HAVE TO ASK ME TWICE.


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> If the thread title had just simply been "Does the true *fat *hourglass female body shape exist?", we wouldn't have this problem.



Indeed. Or, make it *SSBBW* since that is what you are really into... 

I, too appreciate the larger female form so I don't hold your preference against you, but you could have been more specific.


----------



## Isa (Nov 5, 2009)

When younger my hourglass shape was easily identified. With age and additional pounds it's up to several hours and takes a bit more time to recognize.


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 6, 2009)

All the shapes mentioned exist, in all kinds of women. THere are tiny little hourglass girls, quite large apple girls and supersized pears and everything inbetween, all have thier admirers. 

And Supero, IMHO are neither hourglass, pear, or apple. Under it all, you are just plain old... beautiful.


----------



## rob47v (Nov 6, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmmm Ive been told I have an hourglassish shape......there is a noticeable difference between my boobs and hips where there is a dipped in waist inbetween.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My God your gorgeous. Dear lady you need a site, nothing dirty just your beauty will do!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 6, 2009)

Umm, I think I have an hourglass figure - but I'm prepared to be shouted down by the experts here... Thats me, un-corsetted. 

Tracey xx 

View attachment CZ5.jpg


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

Isa said:


> When younger my hourglass shape was easily identified. With age and additional pounds it's up to several hours and takes a bit more time to recognize.



Haha! I'm stealing that.


I fluctuate between being an hourglass and a pear depending on how much I weigh. I have very slight shoulders that don't get any broader (obviously), and I typically don't put weight on in my chest, but in my lower torso and hips, so the bigger I get, the more pear-y I get, the more weight I lose, the more I return to an hourglass shape.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 6, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Umm, I think I have an hourglass figure - but I'm prepared to be shouted down by the experts here... Thats me, un-corsetted.
> 
> Tracey xx


You look quite hourglassy to me, Ms. Tracey!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 6, 2009)

rob47v said:


> My God your gorgeous. Dear lady you need a site, nothing dirty just your beauty will do!!!!!!:smitten:


Awwww well thank you! *blush* Im very flattered, nice to hear it once in a while seems as tho the fella seems to be quite lacking in compliments of late......yes if you see this, you heard me! I dont think people would pay to see a site of me in just clothes though! lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 6, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Umm, I think I have an hourglass figure - but I'm prepared to be shouted down by the experts here... Thats me, un-corsetted.
> 
> Tracey xx


Uncorsetted? Wow....definately hourglass my dear!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2009)

*Loving the pictures of all you gorgeous ladies- just makes this thread even better.* :wubu: :happy:


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 8, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass.





Bluestreak said:


> WOW!
> You are an amazing woman of Elegance, Beauty, Size and Presence!


In my younger days I was an hourglass, but now I consider myself a dayglass. That's like an hourglass but *much* larger.


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 8, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> In my younger days I was an hourglass, but now I consider myself a dayglass. That's like an hourglass but *much* larger.



Dayglasses ave very very nice too!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I could post a pic too


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 8, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I guess I could post a pic too



*BigSexy920 :wubu: Love the Outfit on You. Gorgeous addition to the thread*

*All this hourglass goodness is good for the soul* :happy:


----------



## bbwildrose (Nov 8, 2009)

my waist is about 12 inches smaller than my bust and 20 inches smaller than my hips so I'd guess that's hourglass?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 9, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I guess I could post a pic too



you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 9, 2009)

bdog said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> Maybe from the back you look like a pear... but from the front you definitely look pretty hourglassy to me.



ty for the sweet compliment


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 9, 2009)

Bluestreak said:


> WOW!
> You are an amazing woman of Elegance, Beauty, Size and Presence!
> 
> (After seeing your pictures, I am going to be that much happier for the rest of the day!)



ty. i'm going to go and try to live up to all of thos adjectives now!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 9, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Umm, I think I have an hourglass figure - but I'm prepared to be shouted down by the experts here... Thats me, un-corsetted.
> 
> Tracey xx



definitely an hourglass. you look amazing! i wish i were as tall and you and big sexy are though. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Tania (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm definitely a pear (47/37/52), but depending on the bra/outfit I wear, I often pass for hourglass. My outriggerly hips usually give me away, however. And as I've lost weight on the backs of my thighs and on my lower back, my butt betrays me on the z-axis, too. 

And Tooz, I'm with you on Dita. If the fat bodies want to sexualize something besides another fat body, it's still technically "fat sex."


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, there,

No, I'm not getting snippy. Just wondering if I was wrong about this site. I thought it was for supersize and their admirers. There are zillions of Web sites for skinnies out there; I thought this was a SSBBW oasis. That's what I meant re "relevant."

Please do correct me if I'm wrong.

Wagnerstrauss



free2beme04 said:


> Hi, wagnerstrauss,
> 
> Thanks for "commenting," but this site is for all shapes and sizes, and just because the totally relevant pictures did not contribute to your errection, does not mean that the post should be dismissed.
> 
> ...


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 9, 2009)

"Alas poor Yorick, I knew him well. A fellow of infinite jest and merriment," as Hamlet said in the Graveyard Scene.

wagnerstrauss



joswitch said:


> Alas, poor boner... (exit stage left pursued by an anteater)


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it really necessary to state, on this site of all sites, that I don't wanna discuss skinnies? I thought it was a given, so that if you DO wanna bring skinnies into the discussion, you must first secure papal dispensation.

wagnerstrauss



Wagimawr said:


> If the thread title had just simply been "Does the true *fat *hourglass female body shape exist?", we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Tania (Nov 9, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> I thought it was for supersize and their admirers.



Short answer: no. 

While the intended audience of Dimensions is often debated, its stated purposes are the promotion of size acceptance (which is not limited to the SS) and the celebration of larger bodies, broadly speaking (this includes small-midsize BBWs and BHMs, too).


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, I know exactly how you feel. What could be nicer than discussing hourglass SSBBWs. And what could be more of a downer than being told we have to consider skinnies, too.

Let's ban them from this thread, pronto.

My thread, my rules?

wagnerstrauss



cheekyjez said:


> This thread is totally killing my boner. That's the only thing that matters in the world.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well i knew what he ment by it.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, Superodalisque,

Thank you so much for sharing your pics with us. 

You are indeed an hourglass, and a very beautiful one!

wagnerstrauss



superodalisque said:


> i think you pretty much have to keep in mind that its kinda hard to tell exactly what shape a fat woman has until she takes her undies off. the penchant people have for spanx, underwired minimizer bras etc... can throw things of considerably. i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there. First I've heard of this Peggy. Would love to see some pics. 

I love your comment about being able to tell that she was coming around a corner because you'd see another part of her before you saw her face. That sums it up!

wagnerstrauss



Russell Williams said:


> As some of the responders to this board know Peggy Williams had an hourglass figure. If I could figure out how to post pictures I could post some of her.
> 
> With pride she told of how a NAAFA member remarked that when Peggy was coming around a corner he could tell it was her a fraction of a second before he saw her face.
> 
> ...


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 10, 2009)

And very hot, too. 

wagnerstrauss


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, Tony,

Thanks so much for that comment. Some killjoys are slapping me down here, so I really appreciate your enjoyment of this thread dedicated to SSBBWs.




tonynyc said:


> *Loving the pictures of all you gorgeous ladies- just makes this thread even better.* :wubu: :happy:


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 10, 2009)

No, you are wrong, Superodalisque. Too much height diminishes the hourglass effect, slims it down, diminishes the proportions. Shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers. You are tall enough, trust me. You are fine just as you are.

wagnerstrauss



superodalisque said:


> definitely an hourglass. you look amazing! i wish i were as tall and you and big sexy are though. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, there,
> 
> No, I'm not getting snippy. Just wondering if I was wrong about this site. I thought it was for supersize and their admirers. There are zillions of Web sites for skinnies out there; I thought this was a SSBBW oasis. That's what I meant re "relevant."
> 
> ...



Dimensions is too multifaceted to just define it as admiring SSBBWs. It's for admiration, size acceptance, body image, and there are skinny people here just as well as fatties (I know, the horror!).

But you did ask for an hourglass. We've gotten lovely larger women to post pictures, what's the harm in adding some smaller women? No one is saying "OMG they're so much more beautiful than fat women, let's only post pictures of skinny people and BAN FAT PEOPLE."


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> My thread, my rules?



This comment, along with a lot of others you've made, make me really sorry I posted. Cors made a valid contribution to this thread and you've been really rude to, and about, her. 

If you want to steer the conversation to only those subjects that interest you then keep it private. If you post on a public board then you need to expect the thread to head off into new and possibly unexpected areas. That's part of the pleasure and pain of the medium. Get used to it - you might learn something along the way...

Tracey


----------



## mango (Nov 10, 2009)

*I believe I have found the shape you are looking for...









Next!


*


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 10, 2009)

mango said:


> *I believe I have found the shape you are looking for... *



No, you are wrong. An hourglass woman needs legs to qualify. Also, her hair is entirely the wrong shade of brown and her nose is the wrong shape. Kindly keep your remarks on topic or I will be forced to throw my toys out of the pram.

Regards, etc etc
OP

 Tracey xx


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Yes, I know exactly how you feel. What could be nicer than discussing hourglass SSBBWs. And what could be more of a downer than being told we have to consider skinnies, too.
> 
> Let's ban them from this thread, pronto.
> *
> ...



Are you sure you're not Sgt. Slaughter in disguise?


----------



## bdog (Nov 10, 2009)

"A study of over 6,000 women carried out by researchers at the North Carolina State University around 2005 found that 46% were banana (rectangular), just over 20% pear, just under 14% apple, and 8% hourglass."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_body_shape

I think the study is way too simplified because there are clearly more than 4 body 'types'. Still interesting, though. 

No article on male body shape. Fascinating.


----------



## Alan (Nov 10, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i think you pretty much have to keep in mind that its kinda hard to tell exactly what shape a fat woman has until she takes her undies off. the penchant people have for spanx, underwired minimizer bras etc... can throw things of considerably. i know i look like a pear in general but underneath all that i'm really an hourglass.



I dont know if you're a Pear....or HourGlass...Butt ...You certainly apPEAR to have alot...of "Class"...Very Well Preserved & Very Cute  Thanks for sharing 

P.S. The study("waist-to-hip ratio") was Berry Eeenteresting!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh well I guess that means im not fine as I am. I think I am its to bad when a person is so terribly wrapped up in size that cant see beauty in all forms. 

Super is more than just "fine" but so am I and so is every man and woman here regardless of their size, hair,eyes, nose, mouth, .... you get the picture.... and If you don't Im sure many others get what Im saying. 

And Bea Bea - Im with in in regret that Ive actually contributed.



wagnerstrauss said:


> No, you are wrong, Superodalisque. Too much height diminishes the hourglass effect, slims it down, diminishes the proportions. Shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers. You are tall enough, trust me. You are fine just as you are.
> 
> wagnerstrauss


----------



## Teleute (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Yes, I know exactly how you feel. What could be nicer than discussing hourglass SSBBWs. And what could be more of a downer than being told we have to consider skinnies, too.
> 
> Let's ban them from this thread, pronto.
> 
> ...





wagnerstrauss said:


> Is it really necessary to state, on this site of all sites, that I don't wanna discuss skinnies? I thought it was a given, so that if you DO wanna bring skinnies into the discussion, you must first secure papal dispensation.
> 
> wagnerstrauss





wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, there,
> 
> No, I'm not getting snippy. Just wondering if I was wrong about this site. I thought it was for supersize and their admirers. There are zillions of Web sites for skinnies out there; I thought this was a SSBBW oasis. That's what I meant re "relevant."
> 
> ...





wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Tony,
> 
> Thanks so much for that comment. Some killjoys are slapping me down here, so I really appreciate your enjoyment of this thread dedicated to SSBBWs.



Hi Wagnerstrauss, I hope this doesn't come across as negative - I'm trying to help  I think you might have missed what I was saying. I'm not trying to be a killjoy or force you to "consider skinnies"; I just think you'd have gotten responses more to your taste if you'd posted something more like "I think hourglass-shaped SSBBWs are incredibly sexy - this thread is for appreciation of the hourglass figure! Please post pictures of your gorgeous curves!" I was trying to point out that your original post sounded like you wanted to talk about the rarity of the shape, and that's why you got responses that did not appeal to you. 

Regarding "bringing skinnies into the discussion" on this site - this site has people of all shapes and sizes, and while there is a lot of appreciation for the fuller figures, there's a big portion of the site that is about acceptance of all sizes too. That means we do talk about thin women sometimes, so it would not be unusual for someone to be discussing a body shape that applied to both thin and fat women - see where the confusion came in there? 

Also, what many people have been responding negatively to is not your preference for the supersized women - many of us share that preference, including myself! It's that your response to Cors came across as quite rude. You'll have an easier time if you try responding politely to things like this; for instance, saying "That is a good demonstration of the difference in proportions, but I was hoping for pictures of supersized women - sorry for the confusion." It can be a bit tough to blend in with this community sometimes, and using that approach can make it easier 



wagnerstrauss said:


> No, you are wrong, Superodalisque. Too much height diminishes the hourglass effect, slims it down, diminishes the proportions. Shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers. You are tall enough, trust me. You are fine just as you are.
> 
> wagnerstrauss



Just another note about how you word things - saying things like "shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers" can really get on people's nerves here, because not all hourglass admirers feel the same way. Plus, as a tall hourglass-shaped woman myself, it makes me feel like I'm not good enough or something. It'll go over better if you say "I think you're gorgeous the way you are - being short really exaggerates your proportions!" That way you're getting across the same sentiment, but without speaking for everyone - see? 

Again, not trying to be a killjoy - I'm certainly enjoying the gorgeous pictures in this thread! :smitten: You'll just have an easier time if you try being a little more courteous in your interactions here.


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 10, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Just another note about how you word things - saying things like "shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers" can really get on people's nerves here, because not all hourglass admirers feel the same way. Plus, as a tall hourglass-shaped woman myself, it makes me feel like I'm not good enough or something.



I don't think you understand. Thinking about other people's feelings - ESPECIALLY yours - kills my boner. Referring to people as "skinnies" is the only way I can recover it.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 10, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> I don't think you understand. Thinking about other people's feelings - ESPECIALLY yours - kills my boner. Referring to people as "skinnies" is the only way I can recover it.



Shush, hon. Your sarcasm clearly didn't work the first time, I don't think it's any more likely to be picked up now.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 10, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Hi Wagnerstrauss, I hope this doesn't come across as negative - I'm trying to help  I think you might have missed what I was saying. I'm not trying to be a killjoy or force you to "consider skinnies"; I just think you'd have gotten responses more to your taste if you'd posted something more like . . . .



Well said, Telute, and with measured words too. I sat here late last night trying to say the same things you touched on and couldn't do it without typing things like "dumbass," so I scrapped my post. You said it beautifully and instructively.


----------



## katorade (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Yes, I know exactly how you feel. What could be nicer than discussing hourglass SSBBWs. And what could be more of a downer than being told we have to consider skinnies, too.
> 
> Let's ban them from this thread, pronto.
> 
> ...



Damn all those people wanting to be treated equally and stuff.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 10, 2009)

shapes are visual, this is dumb. if she looks like an hourglass, she's shaped like an hourglass. if she looks like a pear, she's shaped like a pear. if she looks like an hourglass with a bhuge stomach, she's shaped like an hourglass with a huge stomach. etc.


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm looking for pictures of the lateral pineapple body shape (round, spiky, frond-like protrusions on one side). Can anyone assist?


----------



## mango (Nov 10, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> I'm looking for pictures of the lateral pineapple body shape (round, spiky, frond-like protrusions on one side). Can anyone assist?


*
Haven't seen any pineapple body shapes 'round these parts...

But I am on a global search/womanhunt for the ever elusive and rare mango shaped BBW.

:doh:*


----------



## katorade (Nov 10, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> I'm looking for pictures of the lateral pineapple body shape (round, spiky, frond-like protrusions on one side). Can anyone assist?



Get me some hair gel and give me a couple of hours.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> if she looks like an hourglass with a bhuge stomach, she's shaped like an hourglass with a huge stomach. etc.


GIVE ME LABELS DAMN YOU


----------



## bdog (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> No, you are wrong, Superodalisque. Too much height diminishes the hourglass effect, slims it down, diminishes the proportions. Shorter is better and sexier to hourglass admirers. You are tall enough, trust me. You are fine just as you are.



I like tall hourglasses... maybe I don't qualify as a true hourglass admirer.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 10, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Yes, I know exactly how you feel. What could be nicer than discussing hourglass SSBBWs. And what could be more of a downer than being told we have to consider skinnies, too.
> 
> Let's ban them from this thread, pronto.
> 
> ...



rspectfully: i think you should be a bit more careful with your wording. a lot of beautiful women decided to grace your thread with thier pix. unfortunately you inadvertantly insulted a lot by statements you made. many of them don't often show thier photos on dims a lot at all. so they were really trusting you to treat them all with respect. you might not have meant to be insulting but you were. the old addage --"if you don't have something good to say don't say, it at all" would be best remembered. there are so many beautiful women on dims who never show a pic. why? because they don't like to feel like they are being pitted against other women or judged. they just want to be appreciated for who and what they are without being held against someone's prescripted notion. its a mistake to be comparing women soley based on shape and height etc... these women are also beautiful in so many ways you can't even begin to quantify with only a photograph.

it doesn't hurt to appreciate the hour glass shape but is not necessary to disparage other people while doing so. by saying the types of things you've said you've made yourself out to be a troll who doesn't care about a woman's feelings but only about his own self gratification. is that what you really are? would you really insult a woman just because she isn't your personal ideal? unfortunately it looks as though you would. and basically thats why you don't see many SSBBW hourglasses on here. not because they don't exist, but mainly because like many women here they don't like subjecting themselves to that kind of comparative scrutiny. there are women with such amazing shapes on here that you will never see just because of the kind of attitude you brought to this. because of that you and other FAs are missing out on the incomparable.

women come in all shapes and sizes , all beautiful even if they might not be personally your thing. you can admire what you admire without being dismissive of other types. thin women are lovely too even if they aren't your thing. just like BBWs and SSBBWs are lovely even though they might not be some other man's thing. also we dont need to have thin women put down to understand that we are beautiful. the community is evolving and i think we are realizing we don't need that kind of talk anymore to feel good about ourselves. we dont need to be in competition with other women to know and understand that we are beautiful. we can stand next to thin women, pears, hourglasses, and apples and when we look around we feel sisterhood because we are all beautiful. so don't dis our sisters


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 10, 2009)

You must spread some rep around beforing giving to superodalisque again.

Sigh.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 10, 2009)

i rep'd her for ya...very well put superodalisque.


----------



## katorade (Nov 11, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> we dont need to be in competition with other women to know and understand that we are beautiful. we can stand next to thin women, pears, hourglasses, and apples and when we look around we feel sisterhood because we are all beautiful. so don't dis our sisters



That is a truly beautiful sentiment. Bravo.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 11, 2009)

Now, the question remains, will pervboy actually READ the fantastic admonishment of his behavior?

My guess is no, but on the upside, I feel smarter for having read it myself.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, did you create this? Kind of Magritte meets Salvador Dali. If you did it, you certainly are a talented artist.

Best,
wagnerstrauss



mango said:


> *I believe I have found the shape you are looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 11, 2009)

Although many contributors to this site have thick bodies, many of them have thin skins. 

wagnerstrauss



superodalisque said:


> rspectfully: i think you should be a bit more careful with your wording. a lot of beautiful women decided to grace your thread with thier pix. unfortunately you inadvertantly insulted a lot by statements you made. many of them don't often show thier photos on dims a lot at all. so they were really trusting you to treat them all with respect. you might not have meant to be insulting but you were. the old addage --"if you don't have something good to say don't say, it at all" would be best remembered. there are so many beautiful women on dims who never show a pic. why? because they don't like to feel like they are being pitted against other women or judged. they just want to be appreciated for who and what they are without being held against someone's prescripted notion. its a mistake to be comparing women soley based on shape and height etc... these women are also beautiful in so many ways you can't even begin to quantify with only a photograph.
> 
> it doesn't hurt to appreciate the hour glass shape but is not necessary to disparage other people while doing so. by saying the types of things you've said you've made yourself out to be a troll who doesn't care about a woman's feelings but only about his own self gratification. is that what you really are? would you really insult a woman just because she isn't your personal ideal? unfortunately it looks as though you would. and basically thats why you don't see many SSBBW hourglasses on here. not because they don't exist, but mainly because like many women here they don't like subjecting themselves to that kind of comparative scrutiny. there are women with such amazing shapes on here that you will never see just because of the kind of attitude you brought to this. because of that you and other FAs are missing out on the incomparable.
> 
> women come in all shapes and sizes , all beautiful even if they might not be personally your thing. you can admire what you admire without being dismissive of other types. thin women are lovely too even if they aren't your thing. just like BBWs and SSBBWs are lovely even though they might not be some other man's thing. also we dont need to have thin women put down to understand that we are beautiful. the community is evolving and i think we are realizing we don't need that kind of talk anymore to feel good about ourselves. we dont need to be in competition with other women to know and understand that we are beautiful. we can stand next to thin women, pears, hourglasses, and apples and when we look around we feel sisterhood because we are all beautiful. so don't dis our sisters


----------



## Paquito (Nov 11, 2009)

So not only should we conform to your personal preferences, never mention those bodies that you care for, but we should also suck it up if someone's being rude?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 11, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> So not only should we conform to your personal preferences, never mention those bodies that you care for, but we should also suck it up if someone's being rude?



And POST PICS! Don't forget the most important part. Geez.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 11, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> And POST PICS! Don't forget the most important part. Geez.



Ahh, but you see, I'm not aesthetically pleasing to him! Not an hourglass, SSBWW who's short, therefore, I need to not even exist anymore!


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 11, 2009)

"Honi soit qui mal y pense," as the motto of the Order of the Garter sez: "Evil to him (or her!) who evil thinks.

You proclaim a motto of your own at the top of your postings, "To achieve one's dreams you must sing them - loud and clear so that the Gods may hear."

Well, I'm singing loud and clear about the wonderful qualities of hourglass SSBBWs, hopefully to achieve my dreams, am I not? 

So who's being rude?

wagnerstrauss




free2beme04 said:


> So not only should we conform to your personal preferences, never mention those bodies that you care for, but we should also suck it up if someone's being rude?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 11, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> "Honi soit qui mal y pense," as the motto of the Order of the Garter sez: "Evil to him (or her!) who evil thinks.
> 
> You proclaim a motto of your own at the top of your postings, "To achieve one's dreams you must sing them - loud and clear so that the Gods may hear."
> 
> ...



If you're dream is to completely ostracize alot of stunning women who deserve you're respect, while at the same time completely turning off the women that you so desire, then yes, you're doing a great job.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 11, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Ahh, but you see, I'm not aesthetically pleasing to him! Not an hourglass, SSBWW who's short, therefore, I need to not even exist anymore!



I don't know about whether or not you should exist, but I think we both aren't allowed, I mean supposed to post in this thread.

To the OP: Why didn't you just say that you wanted SSBBW with hour glass figures to post pictures? You would have saved everyone five pages of grief. 

Sorry, I'm in a "cut to the chase" mood these days.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm channeling paranoid fantasy mass hysteria here. 

Relax. Count to 10. Take a few deep breaths. Say, "Ommmm."

At any rate, if I truly am "completely turning off the women that you so desire," as you so graciously allege, I can take consolation in the fact that Gloria and Lucy, my beautiful tortoise-shell Siamese kittens, love me.

wagnerstrauss





free2beme04 said:


> If you're dream is to completely ostracize alot of stunning women who deserve you're respect, while at the same time completely turning off the women that you so desire, then yes, you're doing a great job.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> "Honi soit qui mal y pense," as the motto of the Order of the Garter sez: "Evil to him (or her!) who evil thinks.
> 
> You proclaim a motto of your own at the top of your postings, "To achieve one's dreams you must sing them - loud and clear so that the Gods may hear."
> 
> ...




Well, You have to put things in perspective & WagnerStrauss (SuperO) said it better... 

It all depends on how we are "singing" for that dream... in the end you might tick off the very audience you hope to hear your praises. 

It's not everyday that you see a thread where a physical preferences are stated *and you see lovely women here take the time to participate & POST PHOTOS*.

The sad part is that in the end - the lovely ladies who graciously participated in this thread have regretted it. Did you see those postings? How do you address their feelings?


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> "Honi soit qui mal y pense," as the motto of the Order of the Garter sez: "Evil to him (or her!) who evil thinks.
> 
> You proclaim a motto of your own at the top of your postings, "To achieve one's dreams you must sing them - loud and clear so that the Gods may hear."
> 
> ...



You want to get high enough for the gods to hear, don't do it by building a mountain of people to step on.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 12, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Well, You have to put things in perspective & WagnerStrauss (SuperO) said it better...
> 
> It all depends on how we are "singing" for that dream... in the end you might tick off the very audience you hope to hear your praises.
> 
> ...



i have to admit i'd regretted it myself. after a very long time of not posting many i recently began again and this really gives me pause. i really don't find it very attractive if a man is insensitive to the feelings of women and i think a lot of other women would say the same.


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2009)

Wagner, I don't know if your 'thin skin' comment was directed at (or also at) Superodalisque, but if so, I think you've done Super a real disservice. That woman is amazing and straddling the line between not taking anyone's foolishness, and being compassionate and mature enough to give anyone who might need it a hand up. She has a calmness and goodnaturedness in her that I envy. She's 100 times a better woman than I am even on my best day. I'd ask that you re-read her comment to you and pay attention to her tone. If for no other reason than if you want to keep posting at Dims, and you don't like how this thread has gone, you're probably going to want to have a better time with your next thread. She offered you some great advice.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Although many contributors to this site have thick bodies, many of them have thin skins.
> 
> wagnerstrauss



And some just have a thick head


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a secret society that some people here can join if they meet a set of qualifications I've specified.

Being a member of this society will make you the bomb. Take my word for it. :smitten:

Who wants to prove they're qualified to join?! Hah?! Huh?!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

Since we are on intermission... I have posted how weightlifting equipment can resemble body types....







*The HexDumbbell "Hourglass"* 






* The SwingBell "Apple"* 






* The KettleBell "Round All Over"* 







*Old School: Some Classic Dumbbells and the Weighted Mace "Pearshaped" * 

*Didn't know that weights could be so sexy-did you?* :happy:


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll be compassionate and mature enough to give her a hand up as long as it's a more-than-two-handfuls handup!

wagnerstrauss



Jes said:


> Wagner, I don't know if your 'thin skin' comment was directed at (or also at) Superodalisque, but if so, I think you've done Super a real disservice. That woman is amazing and straddling the line between not taking anyone's foolishness, and being compassionate and mature enough to give anyone who might need it a hand up. She has a calmness and goodnaturedness in her that I envy. She's 100 times a better woman than I am even on my best day. I'd ask that you re-read her comment to you and pay attention to her tone. If for no other reason than if you want to keep posting at Dims, and you don't like how this thread has gone, you're probably going to want to have a better time with your next thread. She offered you some great advice.


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> I'll be compassionate and mature enough to give her a hand up as long as it's a more-than-two-handfuls handup!
> 
> wagnerstrauss




You're kind of a pig, you realize that?


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 12, 2009)

Who's rude now?



katorade said:


> You're kind of a pig, you realize that?


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Who's rude now?



Hey there, hi there ho there. it starts with a Y and ends with U


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Who's rude now?



I wasn't the one trying to calmly explain to you why you're being a jerk. Since you went ahead and felt the need to be a jerk to her, now I'M going to be a jerk. Apparently that's the only language you speak, so I'm just trying to be helpful.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 12, 2009)

Pocket watch.
Just sayin.

And the gals all dig sundials.

-Rusty


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Pocket watch.
> Just sayin.
> 
> And the gals all dig sundials.
> ...



And guys with scooters!


----------



## Teleute (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Who's rude now?



Wagner, I did try to be calm and reasonable, but you seem to have completely ignored my post and jumped straight into trolling. Which is sad, because I was appreciating the hourglass pics in this thread. For all others: I recommend you put wagnerstrauss on ignore and we can revive the hourglass-love in another thread at a later time. Maybe we can get a mod to remove the pictures for those women who are now uncomfortable with having posted.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2009)

wagner and strauss are both dead

stop exhuming the zombie troll


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> Who's rude now?



i'm gonna be in toronto very soon so behave yourself


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know if it's been studied, or if there's a word for it, but there are quite a few websites about what constitutes feminine perfection. Usually it's a guy (or a couple of guys) that try to justify their erections with facts, or appeals to the same types of aesthetics that they apply to architecture and music. They toss around "waist-to-hip ratio," BMI, Fibonacci numbers, speculations on shape and fertility, and other things as if they, and they alone, have cracked the code of human attraction. And they tend to dismiss, out of hand, the large numbers of women who don't conform to those standards. 

Giving these guys the benefit of the doubt, they come across as "Geeks in Love": Men who are so used to rating and ranking things in this world, that they just can't turn it off when it comes to women. They dismiss the beauty of countless women in the same way that they would dismiss a disproven theory, or a poorly argued point.

Not giving them the benefit of the doubt, they come across as insensitive wankers who care more about justifying their preferences and tastes than they could ever care about women, or making an actual connection with one of them.

Straussie, you're coming across as one of those guys. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt, but you should remember that it's people that you're dealing with, and not abstractions. There are respected literary critics, food critics, art critics, and music critics. I know of no professional ass critics. There's probably a reason for that.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 12, 2009)

I smellz a banning. Wagner, quit while you're ahead plz.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> And guys with scooters!


:blush: 
at least I _think_ I should be blushing...

the mojo machine has prohibited me from repaying your flattery with rep though. 

-Rusty
'09 Vespa 150 LXS, '74 Vespa 150 Super (parked and rusting since '88), etc...


----------



## bdog (Nov 12, 2009)

jesus... everyone's on the witch hunt again.

imo i think you guys would be rude, too, if you had a dead hamster in your butthole and you can't remember how it got there but there's a cryptic note from your ex-wife but it's filled with grammar mistakes which is a third of the reason you divorced her in the first place, another third being the discovery that her hourglass shape was waning and the final third being that you began to doubt her faith in dead german composers and Sparkle Motion. (true story)


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> :blush:
> at least I _think_ I should be blushing...
> 
> the mojo machine has prohibited me from repaying your flattery with rep though.
> ...



If you roll on one of these, you'll be the man of the hour, the one with the power and too sweet to be sour


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 12, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> If you roll on one of these, you'll be the man of the hour, the one with the power and too sweet to be sour



And... 

"a kiss-stealin,' wheelin-dealin,' jet-flyin,' segway ridin' son-of-a-gun. :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Nov 12, 2009)

bdog said:


> jesus... everyone's on the witch hunt again.
> 
> imo i think you guys would be rude, too, if you had a dead hamster in your butthole and you can't remember how it got there but there's a cryptic note from your ex-wife but it's filled with grammar mistakes which is a third of the reason you divorced her in the first place, another third being the discovery that her hourglass shape was waning and the final third being that you began to doubt her faith in dead german composers and Sparkle Motion. (true story)


From the way you write, I can tell you're tall, and it really detracts from the hourglassiness of your posts. Fix it, please.


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2009)

lovelocs said:


> I don't know if it's been studied, or if there's a word for it, but there are quite a few websites about what constitutes feminine perfection. Usually it's a guy (or a couple of guys) that try to justify their erections with facts, or appeals to the same types of aesthetics that they apply to architecture and music. They toss around "waist-to-hip ratio," BMI, Fibonacci numbers, speculations on shape and fertility, and other things as if they, and they alone, have cracked the code of human attraction. And they tend to dismiss, out of hand, the large numbers of women who don't conform to those standards.
> 
> Giving these guys the benefit of the doubt, they come across as "Geeks in Love": Men who are so used to rating and ranking things in this world, that they just can't turn it off when it comes to women. They dismiss the beauty of countless women in the same way that they would dismiss a disproven theory, or a poorly argued point.
> 
> ...



All true.

But let's not forget the creepy factor. It's just plain creepy. CREEPY. Any woman who can ignore the creepy factor and not dodge this guy's bullet is a better woman than I. 

For some value of better, of course, to be statistical and geeky.


----------



## wagnerstrauss (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi, everybody,

It's been a pleasure to- and fro-ing with y'all, but it seems I inadvertently misled some of you, for which I apologize. 

I intended this thread to be about SSBBW hourglass beauties, not about hourglass figures in general, including skinny and average-sized.

I thought that was clear from my original posting, with the pic of the divine Happy, but evidently it wasn't. And I see that the title of this thread could indeed cause confusion.

So, I hereby withdraw from this thread and will start a new one devoted exclusively to appreciation of SSBBW hourglass ladies. 
 
You are welcome to join me in my new sandbox.

wagnerstrauss

,


wagnerstrauss said:


> Hi, Everybody,
> 
> I always wondered why my ideal female shape, an hourglass figure, seemed so rare.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2009)

bdog said:


> jesus... everyone's on the witch hunt again.
> 
> imo i think you guys would be rude, too, if you had a dead hamster in your butthole and you can't remember how it got there but there's a cryptic note from your ex-wife but it's filled with grammar mistakes which is a third of the reason you divorced her in the first place, another third being the discovery that her hourglass shape was waning and the final third being that you began to doubt her faith in dead german composers and Sparkle Motion. (true story)



... and then my eyeballs bled. I am loving this thread!


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> So, I hereby withdraw from this thread and will start a new one devoted exclusively to appreciation of SSBBW hourglass ladies.



Be sure to state your height requirements in the title of the thread too...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Be sure to state your height requirements in the title of the thread too...



And the 'pstpxplzktnksbei' at the end. That's important too.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 12, 2009)

wagnerstrauss said:


> I'll be compassionate and mature enough to give her a hand up as long as it's a more-than-two-handfuls handup!
> 
> wagnerstrauss



this kind of biting hands that reach out to you is the kind of stuff thats an embarrassment to stand up FAs and a reason why some women feel being fat isn't worth it and they may as well have WLS.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> this kind of biting hands that reach out to you is the kind of stuff thats an embarrassment to stand up FAs and a reason why some women feel being fat isn't worth it and they may as well have WLS.



Do you really feel this way, SuperO? This seems a bit dramatic to me.

I haven't seen photos of you often; I'm not sure if you've posted them before, and I just missed them, but it was so nice to connect your Dims voice with an actual face & body. Lovely, too.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 12, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Do you really feel this way, SuperO? This seems a bit dramatic to me.
> 
> I haven't seen photos of you often; I'm not sure if you've posted them before, and I just missed them, but it was so nice to connect your Dims voice with an actual face & body. Lovely, too.



yeah i'm kinda the dramatic type but i really do feel that way. i know a lot of women who come here looking for acceptance appreciation friendship along with some respect. and if they can't even find that here...? getting treated with as much personal disregard here as they do in the outside world doesn't seem to go with the spirit of admiration anyway. but thats just my opinion. i could be overly sensitive about it but thats where i'm coming from. i really admire FAs back who can express thier admiration without insulting anyone else. thier voice can be so important to people who are in a place when they could use it. i'm not saying that women are or should be dependent on that but its really nice when someone is offering thier positive support. it can't hurt to be treated well. 

thank you for the sweet compliment of my photos. i really decided to post again basically to prove that the FAs here weren't the insensitive monsters they were being made out to be. i wanted to prove that admiraton and respect could go hand in hand. but there always seems to be one... i have to be fair though. since i began posting again all of the comments from FAs have been very nice and polite--except from this one. so tg its not everyone who is like that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yeah i'm kinda the dramatic type but i really do feel that way. i know a lot of women who come here looking for acceptance appreciation friendship along with some respect. and if they can't even find that here...? getting treated with as much personal disregard here as they do in the outside world doesn't seem to go with the spirit of admiration anyway. but thats just my opinion. i could be overly sensitive about it but thats where i'm coming from. i really admire FAs back who can express thier admiration without insulting anyone else. thier voice can be so important to people who are in a place when they could use it. i'm not saying that women are or should be dependent on that but its really nice when someone is offering thier positive support. it can't hurt to be treated well.



Actually, I wouldn't peg you as the dramatic type at all, SuperO. Still waters. That's how you seem to me. 

I was surprised to read what you wrote because you also don't seem the type to tie your self-esteem in with how others -- any others -- view you. I agree, it is wonderful to be acknowledged and appreciated for what we are, as well as who we are. But I would, personally, never feel that I need to change my body because someone else wants me to be fat -or- thin. Maybe this wasn't at all what you were implying, in which case, could you clarify?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 12, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Actually, I wouldn't peg you as the dramatic type at all, SuperO. Still waters. That's how you seem to me.
> 
> I was surprised to read what you wrote because you also don't seem the type to tie your self-esteem in with how others -- any others -- view you. I agree, it is wonderful to be acknowledged and appreciated for what we are, as well as who we are. But I would, personally, never feel that I need to change my body because someone else wants me to be fat -or- thin. Maybe this wasn't at all what you were implying, in which case, could you clarify?



absolutely not. i just meant that when some BBWs are already trying hard to accept themselves and deal with all of the challenges that come with they need a soft place to land. if there isn't one anywhere, not even on dims, i feel its more likely that they will take the path of least resistance--that is to join in with whats considered normal. i mean why should they keep on fighting the good fight if they get no support on this end either. i personally am not interested in gaining or losing for anyone. but, there are plenty of people here trying to find themselves. most of them probably didn't even post. but they are reading and taking note of attitudes. i would just think it would be a shame if we led them to feel that staying as they were would be just as hopeless a cause in terms of acceptance. i'd hate to think that someone thought that no matter where they turned someone was always trying to point out something they thought was wrong with them or always comparing them to something that to some narrow prescriptions are "better". i think you can express what you like or admire without doing that to someone. the "i like ****** because... is great, celebratory and supportive, but the i don't like **** because... is insensitive childish and maybe even unconsiously abusive.


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> this kind of biting hands that reach out to you is the kind of stuff thats an embarrassment to stand up FAs and a reason why some women feel being fat isn't worth it and they may as well have WLS.



hahaha. Exactly. I have a friend who, upon discussing some of the truly outrageous creepy shit here at Dims, picked up a pretend phone and said: I"M MAKING MY APPT. FOR WLS RIGHT NOW! We laughed and laughed. BUt it was sad, too.

Every snowflake is unique, blah blah, but I wonder if the guys here know that many of us put them into the same category as this guy (if only b/c they're male, or they post here, or whatever). You're not doing your brothers any favors, Wagner! Everthing below my belly button just went numb! I'm closing up shop!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 13, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> if there isn't one anywhere, not even on dims... why should they keep on fighting the good fight if they get no support on this end either.



Actually, there are a number of soft places for fat people to land out in the "Fatosphere." (Anyone who's interested can google "Fatosphere.") And the number of those places is growing. Size acceptance really is experiencing something of a groundswell.

I do agree with you that Dimensions is not a soft place to land, in many ways.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

Jes said:


> Wagner, I don't know if your 'thin skin' comment was directed at (or also at) Superodalisque, but if so, I think you've done Super a real disservice. That woman is amazing and straddling the line between not taking anyone's foolishness, and being compassionate and mature enough to give anyone who might need it a hand up. She has a calmness and goodnaturedness in her that I envy. She's 100 times a better woman than I am even on my best day. I'd ask that you re-read her comment to you and pay attention to her tone. If for no other reason than if you want to keep posting at Dims, and you don't like how this thread has gone, you're probably going to want to have a better time with your next thread. She offered you some great advice.



i just read this. WOW thank you! i don't know if i live up to what you said about me but i sure will try. all i know is i met you and i know you are one stellar woman! (((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 19, 2009)

*Yes, I consider myself hourglass. Big boobs, tapered or defined waist (not necessarily flat belly) and a big butt. Not too many women have my shape, they either have big boobs and a flat behind or a huge behind and small to flat breasts or don't have anything. Not bragging or anything. Hourglasses come in all sizes but the shape is the same. 

I look hourglass when I face forward not from the side. 

Hourglass beauties:

King magazine model Maliah
Marilyn Monroe
Jackee Harry
Toccara from ANTM.

.*


----------

